# #3 ZENITH WIRE WHEEL RAFFLE



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

50 TICKETS $30.00 A TICKET 
PICK YOUR OWN NUMBER YOU WILL HAVE BETWEEN 10AM AND 11PM TO PICK YOUR NUMBERS 

INSTANT NUMBER PICK WITH PAYPAL OR CREDITCARD


1ST)COMPLETE SET OF ZENITH WIRE WHEELS YOUR CHOICE
13X7 OR 14X7 S/L 72'S OR 96'S OR 72 X/LACE AND ANY COLOR COMBO

ALSO IF ANYONE THAT PLAYS WOULD LIKE I AM THROWING IN A $100 GIFT CERTIFICATE OFF A SET OF ZENITH WHEELS GOOD UNTIL DEC 31ST 2008 TO THE PLAYERS THAT DONT WIN

WE WILL HAVE A VIDEO DRAWING AND POST IT ON LAYITLOW WITHIN MINUTES OF THE FINISH 

ALSO ANYONE CAN PLAY AND THE ONLY THING THE WINNER WILL BE REQUIRED TO PAY IS FOR GOLD UPGRADES










PLEASE PUT THE NUMBERS YOU WANT TO PLAY AND SCREEN NAME IN THE PAYPAL MEMO

IF YOU ARE PAYING BY CREDIT CARD PM ME
NAME 
ADDRESS 
PHONE # 
CC#
EXP DATE
CVS #


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

:biggrin: PLEASE DONT PM ME YOUR NUMBERS PUT THEM IN THE PAYAPL MEMO


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

fuck it... option one sounds better


----------



## STLLO64 (Mar 19, 2006)

whens the raffle for the hydraulics


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STLLO64_@Feb 8 2008, 11:14 PM~9900393
> *whens the raffle for the hydraulics
> *


when all the numbers are bought up...


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

the first one sounds pretty tight


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

First one


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THE WAY I SEE IT YOU HAVE NOTHING TO LOOSE EVEN IF YOU DONT PLAN ON BUYING WHEELS MAYBE YOU KNOW SOME ONE THAT DOES


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

when are u starting this raffle?


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

hmmmm heres a question...



> *AND $100 OFF ANY SET OF ZENITH WIRE WHEELS TO ALL THE PLAYERS THAT DONT WIN *


could the $100 be carried over, say if a person wanted knockoffs?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

NO JUST A SET OF WHEELS


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

.......


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WELL I GUESS WE WILL START THIS ONE LATER 
UNLESS YALL JUST WANT TO KEEP IT LIKE THE ORGINAL DRAWINGS WERE


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

easy ******...if we keep bugging him we might scare him off. we dont want that now do we? :cheesy:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

I think it should just stay the same... 1st prize wheels of choice and 2nd and 3rd a smaller prize like knock offs or chips


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

TRY LESS ENTRIES....IT WILL MAKE FOR QUICKER DRAWINGS....$30 TICKETS....ONLY 50 ENTRIES


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

HOW BOUT YOU ADD SOME 5.20'S TO THE DEAL......


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ANYMORE SUGGESTIONS


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Feb 9 2008, 12:09 AM~9900673-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 


theres a good one...

1st) set of zeniths

2nd) set of 5.20s

3rd) set of chips

:dunno:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 9 2008, 06:09 AM~9900673
> *TRY LESS ENTRIES....IT WILL MAKE FOR QUICKER DRAWINGS....$30 TICKETS....ONLY 50 ENTRIES
> *


thats not a bad idea


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

HMM I LIKE THAT ONE BUT THATS ALOT OF COST THERE


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

man yall boys hittin up these raffles forreal. man mac2lac i told you this shit would be hot on layitlow!!!


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

LOL c'mon homie I gotta work tommorow morning, when will this shyt be up? LOL


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

gambling depresses me. i got $60 in my paypal right now thats screaming for numbers 28 and 34.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

100 TICKETS.....$20 EACH....

1ST PLACE.......ZENITHS....FREE SHIPPING

2ND PLACE......ADEX....FREE SHIPPING

3RD PLACE......A FREE SPOT ON THE NEXT RAFFLE


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 9 2008, 01:18 AM~9900716
> *man yall boys hittin up these raffles forreal. man mac2lac i told you this shit would be hot on layitlow!!!
> *



YUP....TOLD YA TO DO IT *****......BUT NNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOO.......HAHA....YOU GOT PAID EITHER WAY..... :biggrin:


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

so this is raffle #3?...have the prizes for raffle #2 been decided yet? :biggrin: just wondering because you got me wanting to try and win some z's even though i'm a d man.  :biggrin: 

all these raffles i dont know where to send my paypal payment :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 8 2008, 11:20 PM~9900733
> *100  TICKETS.....$20 EACH....
> 
> 1ST PLACE.......ZENITHS....FREE SHIPPING
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 9 2008, 12:22 AM~9900744
> *YUP....TOLD YA TO DO IT *****......BUT NNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOO.......HAHA....YOU GOT PAID EITHER WAY..... :biggrin:
> *


yea i took the fast way out. cash sale. fuck it. as long as someone is doing it on layitlow. because this site needs to re-up cuz it aint what it used to be a couple years ago..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

I SAY .......ADEX ANDY, OLDSMOBILEFANATIC, INDIVIDUALS1996LA, HOMEBOYS, BOWTIE, AND WHOEVER IS DOING THE HYDRAULIC RAFFLE ALL GET TOGETHER AND PUT SOME SHIT DOWN........

NOW THAT WOULD BE ONE HELL OF A RAFFLE........


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 9 2008, 12:30 AM~9900783
> *I SAY .......ADEX ANDY, OLDSMOBILEFANATIC, INDIVIDUALS1996LA, HOMEBOYS, BOWTIE, AND WHOEVER IS DOING THE HYDRAULIC RAFFLE ALL GET TOGETHER AND PUT SOME SHIT DOWN........
> 
> NOW THAT WOULD BE ONE HELL OF A RAFFLE........
> *


yea and do it monthly. i can add the price of tickets to the monthly budget :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

YUP....MONTHLY.....

100 TICKETS....$50 EACH.....

DAYTONS
ZENITHS
HYDRO SET UP
ADEX
CHINAS

5 CHANCES TO WIN...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 9 2008, 12:09 AM~9900366
> *50 TICKETS $30.00 A TICKET
> PICK YOUR OWN NUMBER YOU WILL HAVE BETWEEN 10AM AND 11PM TO PICK YOUR NUMBERS
> 
> ...


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

so is this the final decision?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 9 2008, 01:37 AM~9900805
> *
> *


CAN I GET A FREE SPOT FOR THE MARKETING STRATEGY.....HAHA.... :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 9 2008, 01:36 AM~9900804
> *YUP....MONTHLY.....
> 
> 100 TICKETS....$50 EACH.....
> ...


THATS ALL GOOD BUT IM NOT SELLING DAYTONS OR CHINAS 
BUT I REALLY LIKED THE 1ST ONE YOU SAID I COULD THROW A BRAND NEW POLISHED ADEL IN


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

50 TICKETS $30.00 A TICKET 
PICK YOUR OWN NUMBER YOU WILL HAVE BETWEEN 10AM AND 11PM TO PICK YOUR NUMBERS 

INSTANT NUMBER PICK WITH PAYPAL OR CREDITCARD


1ST)COMPLETE SET OF ZENITH WIRE WHEELS YOUR CHOICE
13X7 OR 14X7 S/L 72'S OR 96'S OR 72 X/LACE AND ANY COLOR COMBO

ALSO IF ANYONE THAT PLAYS WOULD LIKE I AM THROWING IN A $100 GIFT CERTIFICATE OFF A SET OF ZENITH WHEELS GOOD UNTIL DEC 31ST 2008 TO THE PLAYERS THAT DONT WIN

WE WILL HAVE A VIDEO DRAWING AND POST IT ON LAYITLOW WITHIN MINUTES OF THE FINISH 

ALSO ANYONE CAN PLAY AND THE ONLY THING THE WINNER WILL BE REQUIRED TO PAY IS FOR GOLD UPGRADES










PLEASE PUT THE NUMBERS YOU WANT TO PLAY AND SCREEN NAME IN THE PAYPAL MEMO</span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>IF YOU ARE PAYING BY CREDIT CARD PM ME
NAME 
ADDRESS 
PHONE # 
CC#
EXP DATE
CVS #


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 9 2008, 01:40 AM~9900823
> *THATS ALL GOOD BUT IM NOT SELLING DAYTONS OR CHINAS
> BUT I REALLY LIKED THE 1ST ONE YOU SAID I COULD THROW A BRAND NEW POLISHED ADEL IN
> *



HOW BOUT A SET OF OLD SCHOOL TRU SPOKES.....YOU CAN MAKE THOSE RIGHT??


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

SHIT THOSE TICKTES WOULD BE $20 EACH FOR 100 BUT I COULD DO IT IF THEY WANT


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 9 2008, 01:44 AM~9900835
> *SHIT THOSE TICKTES WOULD BE $20 EACH FOR 100 BUT I COULD DO IT IF THEY WANT
> *



PUT IT OUT THERE HOMIE......NOTHIN LIKE A SET OF OLD SCHOOL TRU'S AND 5.20'S.....  

MAYBE I SHOULD DO SOME STRATEGIZING FOR YOU.....I'LL LOOK AT THE FIGURES AND RESULTS, DO SOME SURVEYS, AND COME UP WITH THE BEST SOLUTIONS......SEND OVER YOUR EXPENSE LISTS ASAP SO I CAN GET ON IT.....OH....AND PUT ME DOWN FOR SOME FREE SPOTS WHILE YOU ARE AT IT..... :biggrin: 



COMPANY SLOGAN.........HURRY UP AND BUY!!!!!


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

shit i dont see why not.... Tru Spokes are the next best thing.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

IF THIS CONTINUES........I'M GOING TO BE SO FKN BROKE........ :angry:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

OKAY WELL WERE READY FOR ROUND 3

50 TICKETS $30.00 A TICKET 
PICK YOUR OWN NUMBER YOU WILL HAVE BETWEEN 10AM AND 11PM TO PICK YOUR NUMBERS 

INSTANT NUMBER PICK WITH PAYPAL OR CREDITCARD


1ST)COMPLETE SET OF ZENITH WIRE WHEELS YOUR CHOICE
13X7 OR 14X7 S/L 72'S OR 96'S OR 72 X/LACE AND ANY COLOR COMBO

ALSO IF ANYONE THAT PLAYS WOULD LIKE I AM THROWING IN A $100 GIFT CERTIFICATE OFF A SET OF ZENITH WHEELS GOOD UNTIL DEC 31ST 2008 TO THE PLAYERS THAT DONT WIN

WE WILL HAVE A VIDEO DRAWING AND POST IT ON LAYITLOW WITHIN MINUTES OF THE FINISH 

ALSO ANYONE CAN PLAY AND THE ONLY THING THE WINNER WILL BE REQUIRED TO PAY IS FOR GOLD UPGRADES










PLEASE PUT THE NUMBERS YOU WANT TO PLAY AND SCREEN NAME IN THE PAYPAL MEMO</span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>IF YOU ARE PAYING BY CREDIT CARD PM ME
NAME 
ADDRESS 
PHONE # 
CC#
EXP DATE
CVS #


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

so starting 10 am tomorrow?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

FUCKIT IM AWAKE WHEN EVER YALL ARE READY


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 9 2008, 12:57 AM~9900889
> *FUCKIT IM AWAKE WHEN EVER YALL ARE READY
> *


PAYPAL SENT! #37


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 9 2008, 01:57 AM~9900889
> *FUCKIT IM AWAKE WHEN EVER YALL ARE READY
> *



PAYMENT SENT.....#11 AND #44


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

OHH SHIT WERE GETTING THIS GOING ALLREADY DAMM


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 9 2008, 02:12 AM~9900928
> *OHH SHIT WERE GETTING THIS GOING ALLREADY DAMM
> *



GOTTA GET EM CAUSE....


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## lacs n chevys (Nov 12, 2002)

cmon chris pick your damn numbers ese


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lacs n chevys_@Feb 9 2008, 07:28 AM~9900965
> *cmon chris pick your damn numbers ese
> *


i am thinkin... plus i am borderline broke haha


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

money sent for numbers: 8, 19, 26, 32


----------



## lacs n chevys (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Feb 9 2008, 01:29 AM~9900966
> *i am thinkin... plus i am borderline broke haha
> *


i hear ya dawg............. about the thinkin part that is  

its tempting..... damn gambling...... damn you Individuals1996!! :biggrin:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Feb 9 2008, 01:36 AM~9900971
> *money sent for numbers: 8, 19, 26, 32
> *


god damn...did you just found a shit load of toonies in the washing machine or something?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lacs n chevys_@Feb 9 2008, 02:37 AM~9900975
> *i hear ya dawg............. about the thinkin part that is
> 
> its tempting..... damn gambling...... damn you Individuals1996!! :biggrin:
> *


THATS WRONG ITS NOT MY FAULT ................ :uh: WELL MAYBE IT IS :biggrin:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Feb 9 2008, 07:39 AM~9900980
> *god damn...did you just found a shit load of toonies in the washing machine or something?
> *


I work a lot of overtime at work so got some extra change... plus a set of zeniths would look tight on my 86 caprice


----------



## lacs n chevys (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Feb 9 2008, 01:36 AM~9900971
> *money sent for numbers: 8, 19, 26, 32
> *



how dare you take my #8

that 120$ could have bought you a week worth of groceries, cmon chris


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Feb 9 2008, 01:40 AM~9900985
> *I work a lot of overtime at work so got some extra change... plus a set of zeniths would look tight on my 86 caprice
> *


no kidding. i still left the space open for them in my room.... my cutlass is looking for some new shoes come summer time.....fuck if summer ever comes. -32 out here.

hows the weather in the GVRD?


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Feb 9 2008, 07:43 AM~9900992
> *no kidding. i still left the space open for them in my room.... my cutlass is looking for some new shoes come summer time.....fuck if summer ever comes. -32 out here.
> 
> hows the weather in the GVRD?
> *


just rainy here... c'mon jonny baller buy up some numbers


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## lacs n chevys (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Feb 9 2008, 01:45 AM~9900997
> *just rainy here...  c'mon jonny baller buy up some numbers
> *


hahahhhaha..... :biggrin: 

im thinkin out my strategy


----------



## Granttttt (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacs n chevys_@Feb 9 2008, 03:53 AM~9901010
> *hahahhhaha.....  :biggrin:
> 
> im thinkin out my strategy
> *


i was thinking about buying one half of the board  but thats no fun


----------



## lacs n chevys (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Granttttt_@Feb 9 2008, 01:54 AM~9901013
> *i was thinking about buying one half of the board    but thats no fun
> *


i was thinkin that too..... but then its extra gay when you spend $750 on someone elses Z's


----------



## lacs n chevys (Nov 12, 2002)

so does the 100 discount apply to this deal  

NOW EVERYONE NEEDS TO KEEP IN MIND THAT THE PRICE ON A SET OF ALL CHROMES 
WAS $1495
NEW YEAR SPECIAL $1395
TAX TIME SPECIAL $1295
SO ITS REALLY A $200 SAVINGS



which would mean $1195!!!!!!! YEEEESSSSSSSS :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lacs n chevys_@Feb 9 2008, 03:01 AM~9901030
> *so does the 100 discount apply to this deal
> I DONT GET THAT
> YOU GET A COUPON TO USE TOWARDS ANY FUTURE PURCHASE OF A NEW SET OF WHEELS
> ...


AND YES 
BUT KEEP IN MIND PRICE GOES BACK UP ON MARCH 1ST


----------



## lacs n chevys (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 9 2008, 02:04 AM~9901036
> *AND YES
> BUT KEEP IN MIND PRICE GOES BACK UP ON MARCH 1ST
> *


tight


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

Money sent for # 33


----------



## Swingin80Lincoln (Feb 17, 2003)

money sent for 2 numbers.


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

sent #46


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

god damit i sent payment with out numbers soory [email protected] is me for number 7 on the 30 dollar wheel raffle


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

what paypal do we send payment to?


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TYTE95_@Feb 9 2008, 08:52 AM~9901695
> *what paypal do we send payment to?
> *


PAYPAL ME @ [email protected]


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

I support everyone!!!! I'm in too...


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

haha! i seen that after i asked, thanks!

PAYMENT SENT FOR #13 TYTE95


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

again no screen names in the subject line come on fam it makes it alot harder


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

:0


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

my bad, i posted my screen name in the comments section of paypal. :biggrin: .


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

its all good im just trying to make sure we get the #'s right


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Feb 9 2008, 08:54 AM~9901703
> *I support everyone!!!! I'm in too...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Feb 9 2008, 01:08 PM~9902191
> *:thumbsup:
> *


If I wouldnt of done the other one I would of got on here, less entries means quicker draw time


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Payment sent,from lowdeville,#22


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

So if I buy 5 numbers do I get 5 gift certificates? Can I use them together at the same time to purchase a set of wheels?


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

#34 taken


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

can i enter in this one ?


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Feb 9 2008, 02:57 PM~9902392
> *So if I buy 5 numbers do I get 5 gift certificates? Can I use them together at the same time to purchase a set of wheels?
> *


X2


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Feb 9 2008, 02:59 PM~9902402
> *can i enter in this one ?
> *


Sure but this time let someone else win :cheesy:


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Feb 9 2008, 12:57 PM~9902392
> *So if I buy 5 numbers do I get 5 gift certificates? Can I use them together at the same time to purchase a set of wheels?
> *


I'm more than sure it's limit one per customer,per purchase!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

so if i buy 15 tickets. i get $100 per ticket making them $1500. meaning i can get a set of zenith for 225.


fuck i dont have none of those payment plans


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Feb 9 2008, 11:01 AM~9902412
> *I'm more than sure it's limit one per customer,per purchase!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Feb 9 2008, 01:01 PM~9902412
> *I'm more than sure it's limit one per customer,per purchase!
> *


He also said if you know someone buying a set that you could give it to them, so still need to know if they can be used together?


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Feb 9 2008, 12:09 PM~9902445
> *He also said if you know someone buying a set that you could give it to them, so still need to know if they can be used together?
> *


interesting......... if that be the case, everyone should give me their certificate.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Feb 9 2008, 12:57 PM~9902392
> *So if I buy 5 numbers do I get 5 gift certificates? Can I use them together at the same time to purchase a set of wheels?
> *


no look at the guidlines it says for the player


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

one per player only


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:0 DAMN.......I BARELY REALIZED THAT EVEN IF I DON'T WIN, I STILL GET $100 OFF.......


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

im in for #35&#36 :biggrin:


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

nevermind sorry didnt see the post


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

whats the paypal email?


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

SENT #25


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

seeing as nobody is really buyin up the numbers in this one... More money sent for numbers 28 and 48


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

i keep on getting paypals with no screen name or names


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 9 2008, 06:56 PM~9903298
> *i keep on getting paypals with no screen name or names
> *


sorry, i pay paled you for # 25 names Steven Springer


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

there going just a little slower but its all good


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

can my girl enter?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

anyone can enter


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 9 2008, 07:18 PM~9903426
> *anyone can enter
> *


ok so 1st place gets the wheels, and the rest get a gift cert? how does it work? or do 1,2,3 get wheels :0 cause i need a set of wheels


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

1st is a set of wheels 2nd is a prize3rd is a prize and each lay-it-low member that pays gets a 100 off gift certificate off a set of new wheels


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 9 2008, 07:23 PM~9903448
> *1st is a set of wheels 2nd is a prize3rd is a prize and each lay-it-low member that pays gets a 100 off gift certificate off a set of new wheels
> *


  cool


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

45 and 15


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Feb 9 2008, 05:29 PM~9903473
> *45 and 15
> *


sent payment but not sure if i put the #s but these are it


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 9 2008, 05:23 PM~9903448
> *1st is a set of wheels 2nd is a prize3rd is a prize and each lay-it-low member that pays gets a 100 off gift certificate off a set of new wheels
> *


$100 per #


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 9 2008, 05:23 PM~9903448
> *1st is a set of wheels 2nd is a prize3rd is a prize and each lay-it-low member that pays gets a 100 off gift certificate off a set of new wheels
> *


$100 per #


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

So what is the shipped price on a set of 14x6 all chrome shipped with the $100 discount.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

pay paled for 1 and 50 :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Feb 9 2008, 05:35 PM~9903501
> *$100 per #
> *


no way :biggrin: 1 coupon per member


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 9 2008, 05:42 PM~9903538
> *So what is the shipped price on a set of 14x6 all chrome shipped with the $100 discount.
> *


$1425 shipped then knock off a $100


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IlDuce_@Feb 9 2008, 05:04 PM~9903342
> *sorry, i pay paled you for # 25 names Steven Springer
> *


Jerry's son?? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 9 2008, 07:59 PM~9903630
> *Jerry's son?? :0  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Are 14x6 an option for the winner?


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

paid 16 and 29


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

hopefully this is still on monday


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 9 2008, 07:00 PM~9903641
> *Are 14x6 an option for the winner?
> *


 :uh: 
y u asken i got this locked up!! :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Feb 9 2008, 05:06 PM~9903690
> *hopefully this is still on monday
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 9 2008, 08:09 PM~9903708
> *:nono:  :nono:
> *


x2 hopefully it ends tonight :0


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 9 2008, 07:09 PM~9903708
> *:nono:  :nono:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

#30 Taken


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

how much are the tickets now? did anything change?


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

how much are the tickets now? did anything change?


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

$30.00 a pop only 50 spots


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Mr.Teardrop, low4life68lac, Chevillacs, tples65, 41chev
:0 
:wave:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Feb 9 2008, 05:19 PM~9903765
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Mr.Teardrop, low4life68lac, Chevillacs, tples65, 41chev
> :0
> ...


waiting to give my mailing info for my new rims :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: Homer Pimpson, scrapping_mazda_mini, low4life68lac, 41chev, zsmizle, daoriginator64, PdnFull, lowdeville, mr6two, Swingin80Lincoln 
:0


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Lowdeville sent payment for #23 as well


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 9 2008, 07:25 PM~9903802
> *waiting to give my mailing info for my new rims :biggrin:
> *


  
u have to many now,ill just pay-pal u a refund and take ur spots.. :biggrin:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

payment sent for number 14 :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 9 2008, 05:51 PM~9903595
> *no way  :biggrin: 1 coupon per member
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

so what numbers are still available?


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 9 2008, 05:51 PM~9903595
> *no way  :biggrin: 1 coupon per member
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

hey BEEMC GET THE HELL OUT THIS TOPIC,
YOU WON LAST NIGHT....  



J/K HOMIE CONGRATS..


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

whats left :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 9 2008, 08:13 PM~9904075
> *whats left  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 
:angry: 
NUTTN FOR U 
DAMN BALLER!!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Feb 9 2008, 03:53 PM~9903280
> *seeing as nobody is really buyin up the numbers in this one... More money sent for numbers 28 and 48
> *


Hey.......... your supposed to be working on my car, not trying to win my wheels.  :biggrin:


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

doesnt look like this one is going down tonight :angry: 
owell this is it for me for a couple of weeks im already down 90 bucks


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

funny how folks will by [email protected] $15.00 but freeze up on 1 ticket for $30.00


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 9 2008, 08:05 PM~9904788
> *funny how folks will by [email protected] $15.00  but freeze up on 1 ticket for $30.00
> *


i dont think its that i think weve all spent are extra money wait tell next friday this will be flyin again


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

gimmie #49 paypal sent :biggrin:


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

i was wonderin does paypall charge u a fee for every bodys money they send in


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

#10 paypal sent


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 77towncar_@Feb 9 2008, 08:09 PM~9904812
> *i dont think its that i think weve all spent are extra money wait tell next friday this will be flyin again
> *


no shit ive spent most of my dollars on the last two. and two places on the hydro raffle. im gonna be starving this next week...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 77towncar_@Feb 9 2008, 09:11 PM~9904820
> *i was wonderin does paypall charge u a fee for every bodys money they send in
> *


yep its $.72 for every $15 and $1.17 for every $30 :biggrin: add that up


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 9 2008, 10:33 PM~9905006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 
aight 41chev
jus for that i had to hit up 41 and 43..... :biggrin:


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

HURRY UP AND BUYYYYY


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

would these fit on a 94 lincoln tc or a 98 lumina?


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

shit if i dont hit 1st and get a 2nd for the 100.00 dollars off imma have to buy some chinas :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IlDuce_@Feb 9 2008, 09:39 PM~9905068
> *would these fit on a 94 lincoln tc or a 98 lumina?
> *


yes


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

And which one is the right email addy... I might want to grab another number.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

c'mon homies i cant afford to buy 11 more spots... :angry:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Feb 9 2008, 08:42 PM~9905093
> *c'mon homies i cant afford to buy 11 more spots... :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: do it i want to win tonight


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IlDuce_@Feb 9 2008, 10:39 PM~9905068
> *would these fit on a 94 lincoln tc or a 98 lumina?
> *


 :uh: 
no need to worry,
cause their going on "NO REGRETS"
:biggrin:


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Feb 9 2008, 11:44 PM~9905118
> *:uh:
> no need to worry,
> cause their going on "NO REGRETS"
> ...


they dont fit, get a bigger hammer :dunno: :rofl:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: Mr.Teardrop, 77towncar, cashmoneyspeed, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, El-Fantasma, Eryk, IlDuce, hotlink80, INDIVIDUALS1996LA
:0 
:worship:


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Feb 9 2008, 11:44 PM~9905118
> *:uh:
> no need to worry,
> cause their going on "NO REGRETS"
> ...


id like to win, ive been really unlucky all week


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

PAYMENT SENT #12 IS MINE :0


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IlDuce_@Feb 9 2008, 10:47 PM~9905141
> *id like to win, ive been really unlucky all week
> *


id love for you to win also............................
JUS NOT THIS ONE.... :biggrin: 
J/K
GOOD LUCK TO ALL~!!!!!


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

# 6 payment sent :cheesy:


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Feb 9 2008, 11:49 PM~9905159
> *id love for you to win also............................
> JUS NOT THIS ONE.... :biggrin:
> J/K
> ...


im done gambling now :rofl:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 9 2008, 09:40 PM~9905077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


just sent money for #30


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

we might be over by 11:30 est now :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

eeeewwww getting closer :biggrin: :0 just a few left


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

the hydro raffle is going to finish by end of summer


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

hahaha with the whole what..... 5 of us? 
shiiit give it till next year.


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

4, 16, 20, 38, 42

Is there a final day on when this will end or will it end as soon as the tickets are sold?


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 9 2008, 11:55 PM~9905218
> *the hydro raffle is going to finish by end of summer
> *


i think thats when ill enter lol, i just blew the cash i had on these


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Feb 9 2008, 08:56 PM~9905232
> *4, 16, 20, 38, 42
> 
> Is there a final day on when this will end or will it end as soon as the tickets are sold?
> *


when the boxes are all sold.



HURRY UP AND BUY!!!!!!!!


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IlDuce_@Feb 9 2008, 08:39 PM~9905068
> *would these fit on a 94 lincoln tc or a 98 lumina?
> *


FWD :0


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Feb 10 2008, 12:00 AM~9905256
> *FWD  :0
> *


yea girlfriend drives one, she was telling me if i won they would go on her car


but not without a fight :cheesy: i like RWD cars


----------



## Swingin80Lincoln (Feb 17, 2003)

just sent $$ for 2 more. 39 and 40 i guess. doesnt fucking matter which numbers.


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

o shit we might have a drawing tonight


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 77towncar_@Feb 10 2008, 12:02 AM~9905280
> *o shit we might have a drawing tonight
> *


thats what im hopin for :rofl:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 77towncar_@Feb 9 2008, 09:02 PM~9905280
> *o shit we might have a drawing tonight
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

well how many numbers are left


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 77towncar_@Feb 10 2008, 12:05 AM~9905305
> *well how many numbers are left
> *


i believe 8


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IlDuce_@Feb 9 2008, 09:01 PM~9905261
> *yea girlfriend drives one, she was telling me if i won they would go on her car
> but not without a fight :cheesy: i like RWD cars
> *


Just say *NO!!!!* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

just buy the rest


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Feb 10 2008, 12:08 AM~9905325
> *Just say NO!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


like i said, Not without a fight


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

man you guys are making this so hard ive gotten like 15 payments with no name or numbers


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IlDuce_@Feb 9 2008, 11:06 PM~9905308
> *i believe 8
> *


6


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 10 2008, 12:09 AM~9905340
> *man you guys are making this so hard ive gotten like 15 payments with no name or numbers
> *


did you get the # 6 from me?


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 9 2008, 11:09 PM~9905340
> *man you guys are making this so hard ive gotten like 15 payments with no name or numbers
> *


SO GIVE ME HALF AND GIVE 41 THE REST...... :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 9 2008, 09:09 PM~9905340
> *man you guys are making this so hard ive gotten like 15 payments with no name or numbers
> *


 :twak: i could be owning them allready


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Feb 10 2008, 12:10 AM~9905351
> *SO GIVE ME HALF AND GIVE 41 THE REST...... :biggrin:
> *


you forgot me fool :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

JUst sent payment to [email protected] for #31


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 9 2008, 11:11 PM~9905355
> *:twak: i could be owning them allready
> *


 :nono: 
WHO??


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

Steven Springer no name no number come on homie


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IlDuce_@Feb 9 2008, 11:11 PM~9905359
> *you forgot me fool :twak: :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 
MY BAD DAWG...
ILL GIVE YA 1.. :biggrin:


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 10 2008, 12:13 AM~9905378
> *Steven Springer  no name no number come on homie
> *


i put Ilduce # 6 in the subject line


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Feb 9 2008, 10:11 PM~9905361
> *JUst sent payment to [email protected] for #31
> *


ypu really need to put the info in the subject line 

come on the guys that do it right please explain this to them :biggrin: please


----------



## Granttttt (Nov 13, 2005)

are you using the balls tonight, or the circle tabs again?


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ah, put it in the message, gotcha for next time. Put it in the subject line.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

3 is gonna win


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Granttttt_@Feb 9 2008, 10:15 PM~9905404
> *are you using the balls tonight, or the circle tabs again?
> *


we ordered the balls there not here yet the raffles went extremly fast










if any numbers are missing is cause well you know


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

if you dont put your lil screen name in the subject line from now on you will forfit your spot to 41 chev


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 9 2008, 10:18 PM~9905428
> *31 is gonna win
> *


Thanks bro, I really appreciate you backing me up like that.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Granttttt_@Feb 9 2008, 10:15 PM~9905404
> *are you using the balls tonight, or the circle tabs again?
> *



i'll use the balls tonight.....circle tabs scratch her panoch..... :biggrin:


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

So did you get my pick for #31? I figured you did when you told me to put it in the subject line instead of the message box.


----------



## Granttttt (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 9 2008, 11:19 PM~9905447
> *i'll use the balls tonight.....circle tabs scratch her panoch..... :biggrin:
> *


thanks, my mom will appreciate it tomorrow :cheesy: :cheesy: :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

come on guys...it's not that hard.....just put your number and mac2lac under it....simple....damn......get it right......... :biggrin: 



OH






AND




















HURRY UP AND BUYYYY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Granttttt_@Feb 9 2008, 10:21 PM~9905458
> *thanks, my mom will appreciate it tomorrow  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :0
> *



:thumbsup: ANYTHING TO HELP OUT HOMIE.... :biggrin:  


crazy mf....haha


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Feb 9 2008, 10:19 PM~9905438
> *Thanks bro, I really appreciate you backing me up like that.
> *


what name is the paypal under


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

my son says daddy needs his zenith's already


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

John Cantellop at Koolaid


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 9 2008, 11:18 PM~9905434
> *we ordered the balls there not here yet the raffles went extremly fast
> 
> 
> ...


I THOUGHT Swingin80Lincoln GOT 39 AND 40?? :dunno:


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 10 2008, 12:24 AM~9905498
> *my son says daddy needs his zenith's already
> 
> 
> ...


my girlfriend said to me "you better win" i guess i get the dog house :0


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

I was the one who sent it to the paypal in your sig earlier. You said it was the wrong one, so I sent my second pick to your [email protected] account so I could have 2 chances.


----------



## Swingin80Lincoln (Feb 17, 2003)

i just told him i dont care what numbers. its the fuckin odds of winning.


good lookin out tho


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Feb 9 2008, 11:25 PM~9905500
> *John Cantellop at Koolaid
> *


U SENT IT IN FOR THE HYDRO RAFFEL :twak: :twak:


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

So then why did you tell me it was the wrong one when I asked you earlier? My bad bro, must have read wrong. I'll hit myself in the head for that one.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IlDuce_@Feb 9 2008, 10:26 PM~9905515
> *my girlfriend said to me "you better win" i guess i get the dog house  :0
> *


well SCARFACE said you better give me the wheels :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Swingin80Lincoln_@Feb 9 2008, 11:26 PM~9905518
> *i just told him i dont care what numbers. its the fuckin odds of winning.
> good lookin out tho
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Feb 9 2008, 10:28 PM~9905534
> *So then why did you tell me it was the wrong one when I asked you earlier? My bad bro, must have read wrong. I'll hit myself in the head for that one.
> *


yeah im gonna update the koolaid one later this one is going fast


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

I want it for this raffle though, not the hydro one. I'll enter that one later.


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 10 2008, 12:28 AM~9905544
> *well SCARFACE said you better give me the wheels :angry:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

6 more


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IlDuce_@Feb 9 2008, 10:29 PM~9905554
> *LOL
> *



ran into him after a bachelor party for my homie in Houston. He is a cool mf....real down to earth... he even has some land and a house out this way.....he pulled up to the store we were putting gas at in a Bentley Coupe....we were all like :0 :0 :0 :0 who the fk is this...haha  ....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IlDuce_@Feb 9 2008, 10:26 PM~9905515
> *my girlfriend said to me "you better win" i guess i get the dog house  :0
> *



haha....i found your pic....haha


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 9 2008, 11:30 PM~9905562
> *6 more
> *


SO BUY EM MR.BALLERRRRRR
:biggrin: 

SO I CAN LET EM KNOW HOW I WANT MY NEW Z'S!!!!


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hopefully it's just 5... I need the motivation.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

dont push me im in gamblers rehab


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Feb 9 2008, 10:29 PM~9905552
> *I want it for this raffle though, not the hydro one. I'll enter that one later.
> *


so let me get this straight you paid the koolaid paypal for the zenith raffle right


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 9 2008, 11:35 PM~9905604
> *dont push me im in gamblers rehab
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

3, 9, 31, 39, 40 taken LETS DO THIS!


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

well, i sent it to the koolaid account, yeah, but I wanted in on this raffle. Just misread your pm from earlier.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Feb 9 2008, 10:29 PM~9905552
> *I want it for this raffle though, not the hydro one. I'll enter that one later.
> *


so let me get this straight you paid the koolaid paypal for the zenith raffle right


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

I even posted what raffle I wanted to enter in the subject line.


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 9 2008, 10:39 PM~9905643
> *so let me get this straight you paid the koolaid paypal for the zenith raffle right
> *



Yes sir, this raffle.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

i lost track whats left


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Feb 9 2008, 11:37 PM~9905630
> *3, 9, 31, 39, 40 taken LETS DO THIS!
> *


 :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Feb 9 2008, 10:38 PM~9905633
> *well, i sent it to the koolaid account, yeah, but I wanted in on this raffle. Just misread your pm from earlier.
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 9 2008, 10:40 PM~9905654
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, bout to get the heartattack too.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## Swingin80Lincoln (Feb 17, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

I think Chevillacs just bought the last 5.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 9 2008, 10:42 PM~9905666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

shit


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

9 Members: mac2lac, Mr.Teardrop, ClassicPlayer, 41chev, Granttttt, oldsmobilefanatic, Chevillacs, IlDuce, INDIVIDUALS1996LA

what's up tonie.......buy the rest of them......big balla!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Damn, what'll that be 9 for Chevillacs...


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

2 left?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

its over


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: Mr.Teardrop, ClassicPlayer, oldsmobilefanatic, Chevillacs, IlDuce, INDIVIDUALS1996LA
:uh: 
GET OUT MY TOPIC THE WHEELS ARE MINE I TELL YA MINE!!


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Nah, if he paid for the last 5, they're all gone.


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

I think those Z's will look nice on a 78 Monte


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

hold up let me close my paypal i was about to get the rest then we can settle this :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Feb 9 2008, 10:45 PM~9905686
> *Damn, what'll that be 9 for Chevillacs...
> *


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

I r lurn fastuh


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 9 2008, 11:47 PM~9905701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
UR FUCKN STUPID...
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

im ready do you want me to pm you my address for shipping


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Feb 9 2008, 10:45 PM~9905693
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: Mr.Teardrop, ClassicPlayer, oldsmobilefanatic, Chevillacs, IlDuce, INDIVIDUALS1996LA
> :uh:
> ...


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 9 2008, 10:48 PM~9905710
> *im ready do you want me to pm you my address for shipping
> *


Yeah, he needs to know where to send the $100 discount.


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 10 2008, 12:49 AM~9905712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

no more wheel raffles until the hydro's go


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 9 2008, 11:48 PM~9905710
> *im ready do you want me to pm you my address for shipping
> *


  NO ILL CALL MINE IN..


----------



## Swingin80Lincoln (Feb 17, 2003)

:roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Feb 9 2008, 10:48 PM~9905709
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> UR FUCKN STUPID...
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


just tryin to spice it up......shit.....tickets sold quick too.......i was going to buy another but someone had to hog em all up...... :angry:


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

good luck everybody


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Feb 9 2008, 10:49 PM~9905715
> *Yeah, he needs to know where to send the $100 discount.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Feb 9 2008, 09:49 PM~9905715
> *Yeah, he needs to know where to send the $100 discount.
> *


 :0 :twak:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 9 2008, 11:50 PM~9905724
> *just tryin to spice it up......shit.....tickets sold quick too.......i was going to buy another but someone had to hog em all up...... :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

NOW WHILE WE GET THE DRAWING READY I NEED TO ASK DO YALL WANT TO START ANOTHER RIGHT AWAY OR WAIT 

ALSO YOU NEED TO PM ME YOUR NAME ADDRESS AND PHONE NUMBERS FOR THOSE THAT WANT THE $100 GIFT CERTIFICATE


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 9 2008, 10:52 PM~9905739
> *NOW WHILE WE GET THE DRAWING READY I NEED TO ASK DO YALL WANT TO START ANOTHER RIGHT AWAY OR WAIT
> 
> ALSO YOU NEED TO PM ME YOUR NAME ADDRESS AND PHONE NUMBERS FOR THOSE THAT WANT THE $100 GIFT CERTIFICATE
> *


That's your cue 41chev


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 9 2008, 11:52 PM~9905739
> *NOW WHILE WE GET THE DRAWING READY I NEED TO ASK DO YALL WANT TO START ANOTHER RIGHT AWAY OR WAIT
> 
> ALSO YOU NEED TO PM ME YOUR NAME ADDRESS AND PHONE NUMBERS FOR THOSE THAT WANT THE $100 GIFT CERTIFICATE
> *


CAN I USE IT FOR CHINAS? :0 
:biggrin:


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 10 2008, 12:52 AM~9905739
> *NOW WHILE WE GET THE DRAWING READY I NEED TO ASK DO YALL WANT TO START ANOTHER RIGHT AWAY OR WAIT
> 
> ALSO YOU NEED TO PM ME YOUR NAME ADDRESS AND PHONE NUMBERS FOR THOSE THAT WANT THE $100 GIFT CERTIFICATE
> *


id wait because we still have the dayton raffle going


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Feb 9 2008, 09:53 PM~9905747
> *That's your cue 41chev
> *


werd i just need to buy a car first :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

AND ID LIKE TO THANK............


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 10 2008, 12:52 AM~9905739
> *NOW WHILE WE GET THE DRAWING READY I NEED TO ASK DO YALL WANT TO START ANOTHER RIGHT AWAY OR WAIT
> 
> ALSO YOU NEED TO PM ME YOUR NAME ADDRESS AND PHONE NUMBERS FOR THOSE THAT WANT THE $100 GIFT CERTIFICATE
> *


would you like me to PM you my address now or wait for the drawing?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Feb 9 2008, 10:53 PM~9905748
> *CAN I USE IT FOR CHINAS? :0
> :biggrin:
> *


I DONT SELL CHINAS


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

I have the car, just need to put in some work. Z's will motivate the hell out of me though.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WAIT UNTIL AFTER THE DRAWING


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WAIT UNTIL AFTER THE DRAWING


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 10 2008, 12:57 AM~9905775
> *WAIT UNTIL AFTER THE DRAWING
> *


ok


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Wanna get in on that hydro raffle too.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Feb 9 2008, 10:55 PM~9905762
> *I have the car, just need to put in some work. Z's will motivate the hell out of me though.
> *


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

you can see the new wheels swinging in a stret near you


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Feb 10 2008, 12:55 AM~9905762
> *I have the car, just need to put in some work. Z's will motivate the hell out of me though.
> *


i need something just to change my luck, i had a real unlucky week so far


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 9 2008, 10:59 PM~9905787
> *you can see the new wheels swinging in a stret near you
> 
> 
> ...


My wife's cousin has a 4 dr 63 in his driveway... Wish it was a 2 dr though.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IlDuce_@Feb 9 2008, 11:59 PM~9905788
> *i need something just to change my luck, i had a real unlucky week so far
> *


LOL...IT AINT GETTIN NO BETTER 2NIGHT....








:biggrin:


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IlDuce_@Feb 9 2008, 10:59 PM~9905788
> *i need something just to change my luck, i had a real unlucky week so far
> *


Damn, if you're not having a good week, the last thing you wanna do is press your luck.


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Feb 10 2008, 01:01 AM~9905795
> *LOL...IT AINT GETTIN NO BETTER 2NIGHT....
> :biggrin:
> *


well i can only hope

so far this week my grandfather passed, had a nightmare trying to get him into the national cemetery ... the whole week just been real unlucky


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Feb 9 2008, 10:01 PM~9905794
> *My wife's cousin has a 4 dr 63 in his driveway... Wish it was a 2 dr though.
> *


it took me 2 months to find a good 4 door hard top impala


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Feb 10 2008, 01:02 AM~9905807
> *Damn, if you're not having a good week, the last thing you wanna do is press your luck.
> *


needed something to lighten the mood


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IlDuce_@Feb 10 2008, 12:02 AM~9905809
> *well i can only hope
> 
> so far this week my grandfather passed, had a nightmare trying to get him into the national cemetery ... the whole week just been real unlucky
> *


 :uh: 
SRY BOUT UR G/F...MAY HE RIP!!

BUTTTTTTTTT U STILL AINT GETTIN MY WHEELS.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IlDuce_@Feb 9 2008, 10:03 PM~9905814
> *needed something to lighten the mood
> *


 :angel: may he rest in peace


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Feb 10 2008, 01:04 AM~9905821
> *:uh:
> SRY BOUT UR G/F...MAY HE RIP!!
> 
> ...


needed something to lighten the mood, and the raffle was exciting


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

my wheels :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 10 2008, 01:05 AM~9905824
> *:angel: may he rest in peace
> *


thanks


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

let's do it :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 10 2008, 12:05 AM~9905830
> *my homie mr.teardrops wheels :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


awwwwwww ty homie..


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 9 2008, 11:49 PM~9905712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 9 2008, 11:02 PM~9905810
> *it took me 2 months to find a good 4 door hard top impala
> *


cars solid. It's just been sitting for a long time. He put blocks under the frame to keep the tires from getting flat spots, but I never looked to see if they had dry rot from the sun.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

my grandfather is 86 i drive 60 miles round trip every day to give him morphine the doctors wont let it stay at the house they think he will o.d with it


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 10 2008, 01:09 AM~9905858
> *my grandfather is 86 i drive 60 miles round trip every day to give him morphine  the doctors wont let it stay at the house they think he will o.d with it
> *


good to hear that you make sure hes ok, i useto drive that to make sure my great grandma was ok


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IlDuce_@Feb 9 2008, 11:02 PM~9905809
> *well i can only hope
> 
> so far this week my grandfather passed, had a nightmare trying to get him into the national cemetery ... the whole week just been real unlucky
> *


 :angel: SORRY TO HEAR THAT HOMIE.....WISH YOU THE BEST OF LUCK FOR THE REST OF THE WEEKEND!!! HOPE THINGS LOOK UP FOR YOU SOON...........
























BUT YOU AIN'T GETTIN MY WHEELS..... :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

OKAY YALL READY OR SHOULD I MAKE YALL WAIT FOR ALL THE MESSED UP PAYMENTS 








J/K ITS ABOUT THAT TIME MY DAUGHTER WILL BE PICKING THE WINNING NUMBER'S


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 10 2008, 01:11 AM~9905868
> *:angel: SORRY TO HEAR THAT HOMIE.....WISH YOU THE BEST OF LUCK FOR THE REST OF THE WEEKEND!!! HOPE THINGS LOOK UP FOR YOU SOON...........
> BUT YOU AIN'T GETTIN MY WHEELS..... :biggrin:
> *


thanks


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

<~~~~have the truck sitten on blocks waiting on my new wheels... :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IlDuce_@Feb 9 2008, 10:10 PM~9905861
> *good to hear that you make sure hes ok, i useto drive that to make sure my great grandma was ok
> *


its what we do when they get old we take care of em


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 9 2008, 11:11 PM~9905873
> *OKAY YALL READY OR SHOULD I MAKE YALL WAIT FOR ALL THE MESSED UP PAYMENTS
> J/K ITS ABOUT THAT TIME MY DAUGHTER WILL BE PICKING THE WINNING  NUMBER'S
> *



TELL HER TO PICK HER FAVORITE NUMBERS.....11 AND 44 :biggrin:


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 10 2008, 01:13 AM~9905882
> *its what we do when they get old we take care of em
> *


yup


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Feb 9 2008, 11:12 PM~9905881
> *<~~~~have the truck sitten on blocks waiting on my new wheels... :biggrin:
> *



BETTER PUT THEM STOCKS BACK ON.....YOU GONNA BE WAITIN A WHILE.... :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

The VID will be posted right?


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Feb 9 2008, 11:12 PM~9905881
> *<~~~~have the truck sitten on blocks waiting on my new wheels... :biggrin:
> *


Hey, just be glad someone in Texas will win them.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 9 2008, 09:59 PM~9905787
> *you can see the new wheels swinging in a stret near you
> 
> 
> ...


gunna look nice


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

ANY SIDE BETS ON WHO WILL WIN.........THIS IS FOR THE GAMBLERS


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Feb 9 2008, 11:14 PM~9905897
> *Hey, just be glad someone in Texas will win them.
> *



YEAH .....ME......


SI DIOS QUIERE....... :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 9 2008, 10:15 PM~9905904
> *ANY SIDE BETS ON WHO WILL WIN.........THIS IS FOR THE GAMBLERS
> *


im in rehab


----------



## Granttttt (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 10 2008, 12:15 AM~9905904
> *ANY SIDE BETS ON WHO WILL WIN.........THIS IS FOR THE GAMBLERS
> *


me


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 9 2008, 11:15 PM~9905908
> *im in rehab
> *


YOU NEED A REFUND......IT'S NOT WORKIN HOMIE..... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 10 2008, 12:14 AM~9905889
> *BETTER PUT THEM STOCKS BACK ON.....YOU GONNA BE WAITIN A WHILE.... :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 9 2008, 11:15 PM~9905907
> *YEAH .....ME......
> SI DIOS QUIERE....... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

them wheels arent gunna leave cali


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

i think hes really gunna make us wait.... :angry: 
























:biggrin: j/k


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Feb 9 2008, 11:16 PM~9905919
> *:angry:
> *


OK OK....HERE...PUT THESE ON.....
http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u285/DarkRaiden_2007/ZS.jpg[/img]]


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 10 2008, 01:19 AM~9905942
> *them wheels arent gunna leave cali
> *


i hope they come to NY :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 10 2008, 12:19 AM~9905942
> *them wheels arent gunna leave cali
> *


chit their leaven 1st thing monday mor. :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 9 2008, 10:01 PM~9905793
> *
> *


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

siiiiiiike


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

Haha!!!! That shit was ill.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 9 2008, 10:59 PM~9905787
> *you can see the new wheels swinging in a stret near you
> 
> 
> ...


ill be back i think i just nutted








well i checked and i did.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

lol


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

shit aint funny now you about to lose


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 10 2008, 12:26 AM~9905983
> *shit aint funny now you about to lose
> *


yup 2 me.... :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: 41chev, IlDuce, Chris, malomonte, Eryk, Granttttt, Chevillacs, mac2lac, ClassicPlayer, Swingin80Lincoln, Mr.Teardrop, NATIVE MONEY, INDIVIDUALS1996LA


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 9 2008, 11:27 PM~9905999
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 13 Members: 41chev, IlDuce, Chris, malomonte, Eryk, Granttttt, Chevillacs, mac2lac, ClassicPlayer, Swingin80Lincoln, Mr.Teardrop, NATIVE MONEY, INDIVIDUALS1996LA
> *


Are there even that many people entered in the raffle?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

see who's first on the list


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

im first on the list


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 10 2008, 12:29 AM~9906019
> *see who's first on the list
> *


1 of the loser's....... :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 9 2008, 11:30 PM~9906027
> *im first on the list
> *



HE'LL SEND YOUR $100 CERTIFICATE FIRST :biggrin:


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 9 2008, 11:31 PM~9906032
> *:biggrin:
> HE'LL SEND YOUR $100 CERTIFICATE FIRST :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

LET ME KNOW WHEN YALL ARE READY FOR THE NEXT ONE


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

i need 4 more sessions after this is over


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

DAMN
:0


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

NOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

im done tell next week


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

I KNEW HIS ASS WAS GOING TO WIN....... :angry: :biggrin: ......CONGRATULATIONS HOMIE.....




CUTE KIDS TOO MAN!!!


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

oh well congrats to the winners


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

Congrats homeboy!


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

congrats man!! You called it.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

35 im a winner :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

CONDGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS AGAIN LIKE I SIAD TELL ME WHEN YALL ARE READY REMEMBER WE CAN ALLWAYS TAKE IT SLOW IF YALL LIKE OR WE CAN WAIT


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 9 2008, 11:38 PM~9906073
> *35 im a winner :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 


everyone is a winner


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

THANK YOU!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 9 2008, 11:38 PM~9906075
> *CONDGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS AGAIN LIKE I SIAD TELL ME WHEN YALL ARE READY REMEMBER WE CAN ALLWAYS TAKE IT SLOW IF YALL LIKE OR WE CAN WAIT
> *



SHIT....IF I GET MY INCOME TAX IN NEXT WEEKEND.....IT'S ON FOR REAL.... :biggrin: 

THANKS FOR DOING THIS TOO HOMIE.......BEEN LOTS OF FUN!!!!!


----------



## Granttttt (Nov 13, 2005)

what were all the winning numbers, my internet is slow


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Granttttt_@Feb 9 2008, 11:40 PM~9906084
> *what were all the winning numbers, my internet is slow
> *



YOU DIDN'T WIN.......SORRY......




THANK YOU



COME AGAIN........ :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Feb 9 2008, 11:37 PM~9906069
> *Congrats homeboy!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

whats second


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 9 2008, 06:12 PM~9903720
> *#30 Taken
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

30


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 9 2008, 11:41 PM~9906094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that sucks


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

I think i'll just have better chances buying myself some zeniths lol


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 9 2008, 11:40 PM~9906088
> *YOU DIDN'T WIN.......SORRY......
> THANK YOU
> COME AGAIN........ :biggrin:
> *


YOUR A FUCKIN NUT :roflmao: :roflmao: 


THANK YALL ALL FOR PLAYING


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> *I think i'll just have better chances buying myself some zeniths lol*


no shit.....real talk. shit i spent enough to buy myself a set of chinas.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 9 2008, 11:42 PM~9906105
> *YOUR A FUCKIN NUT :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> THANK YALL ALL FOR PLAYING
> *


IT REALLY HAS BEEN A LOT OF FUN MAN......I HOPE OLDSMOBILEFANATICS GOES JUST AS WELL......WE ALL NEED TO SUPPORT BOTH OF THESE GUYS IN THESE RAFFLES.......GOOD JOB HOMIE!!!!


THANKS AGAIN FOR PUTTIN THIS TOGETHER.......


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

2ND) COMPLETE SET ZENITH KNOCKOFFS
3RD) CHOICE 8 SWITCH EXTENSIONS OR BIGBODY PILLAR TRIMS


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 9 2008, 11:45 PM~9906123
> *2ND) COMPLETE SET ZENITH KNOCKOFFS
> 3RD) CHOICE 8 SWITCH EXTENSIONS OR BIGBODY PILLAR TRIMS
> *



I'LL TRADE MY CERTIFICATE FOR THE PILLAR TRIM....... :biggrin:


----------



## Granttttt (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 10 2008, 12:45 AM~9906123
> *2ND) COMPLETE SET ZENITH KNOCKOFFS
> 3RD) CHOICE 8 SWITCH EXTENSIONS OR BIGBODY PILLAR TRIMS
> *


can you substitute a 2nd or 3rd place prize for more blocks for the next raffle?


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

By one number man... one freaking number.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 9 2008, 10:45 PM~9906123
> *2ND) COMPLETE SET ZENITH KNOCKOFFS
> 3RD) CHOICE 8 SWITCH EXTENSIONS OR BIGBODY PILLAR TRIMS
> *


all hit you up with shipping info later on


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Feb 10 2008, 04:43 AM~9906112
> *no shit.....real talk. shit i spent enough to buy myself a set of chinas.
> *


its all good... can't win if ya don't play  

thanks to Individual1996la for puttin on these raffles :thumbsup:


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

congrats texas gold thanks for thouse mags to


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 9 2008, 10:45 PM~9906121
> *IT REALLY HAS BEEN A LOT OF FUN MAN......I HOPE OLDSMOBILEFANATICS GOES JUST AS WELL......WE ALL NEED TO SUPPORT BOTH OF THESE GUYS IN THESE RAFFLES.......GOOD JOB HOMIE!!!!
> THANKS AGAIN FOR PUTTIN THIS TOGETHER.......
> 
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Granttttt_@Feb 9 2008, 11:47 PM~9906137
> *can you substitute a 2nd or 3rd place prize for more blocks for the next raffle?
> *


----------



## Granttttt (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 10 2008, 12:50 AM~9906163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol just askin :cheesy:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Feb 9 2008, 10:47 PM~9906142
> *its all good... can't win if ya don't play
> 
> thanks to Individual1996la for puttin on these raffles :thumbsup:
> *


true that. no one can bitch.... and if they do thems a bitch.
its all about the gambling and excitement behind it.... 


and besides everything goes away once you do win. you could spend $100 on these and still come out ON TOP if you win a set.  

cant wait for #4.


but seriously got dammmit..... give it a few weeks because my pockets are getting light.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 9 2008, 11:46 PM~9906130
> *I'LL TRADE MY CERTIFICATE FOR THE PILLAR TRIM....... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: RIGHT


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 9 2008, 10:52 PM~9906173
> *:uh: RIGHT
> *


hows about I trade my certificate for a set of chips? :cheesy:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Granttttt_@Feb 9 2008, 11:47 PM~9906137
> *can you substitute a 2nd or 3rd place prize for more blocks for the next raffle?
> *


YES


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Feb 9 2008, 11:53 PM~9906180
> *hows about I trade my certificate for a set of chips?  :cheesy:
> *


HMMMMMMM NO :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

Yea thanks to Individuals1996la, you gotta do another one homie shyt was a lot of fun!


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

thanks INDIVIDUALS1996LA, it was fun


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

shit gets intense


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

shit gets intense


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

yall want me to post the recording of us winning? shyt sounds like pigs being slaughtered.......LOL


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

edit


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA+Feb 9 2008, 11:52 PM~9906173-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH FKER....YOU BOUGHT HALF THE BOARD....HAHA....CONGRATULATIONS HOMIE....I BET YOU FEEL LIKE THIS RIGHT NOW.....






















































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

so i take the old lady out for dinner&drinks and a movie (i know i know big spender) and come back and some other cats already got the winnig set of wheels...see this is why I dont leave the house..Congrats homie


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 10 2008, 12:01 AM~9906230
> *NOT YOU HOMIE....THE WINNER OF THEM...... :biggrin:
> 
> YEAH FKER....YOU BOUGHT HALF THE BOARD....HAHA....CONGRATULATIONS HOMIE....I BET YOU FEEL LIKE THIS RIGHT NOW.....
> ...


HAHAHAHAAAA, YUP I BET HE DO FEEL LIKE THAT, AFTER THE PHONE CALL I JUST GOT..HHAAHA,, CONGRADULATION HOMIEEEEE.. ITS GONNA GO TO GOOODD USE..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Feb 10 2008, 12:06 AM~9906269
> *so i take the old lady out for dinner&drinks and a movie (i know i know big spender) and come back and some other cats already got the winnig set of wheels...see this is why I dont leave the house..Congrats homie
> *



see.....you could have put that money on the raffle...... :angry:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

damn should have checked out the wheel forum sooner :0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 77towncar_@Feb 9 2008, 11:48 PM~9906150
> *congrats texas gold thanks for thouse mags to
> *


TEXAS GOLD PLEASE PM ME YOUR PAYPAL NAME THERE MIGHT BE A PROBLEM


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

HERE GOES #4

100 NUMBERS $25 2 SETS OF WHEELS

OR 

50 NUMBERS $50 2 SETS OF WHEELS 

OR KEEP IT THE SAME


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 9 2008, 11:21 PM~9906368
> *HERE GOES #4
> 
> 100 NUMBERS $25 2 SETS OF WHEELS
> ...


im good at 15 each ticket 100 spots


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

OKAY I DONT KNOW HOW IT HAPPENED BUT PROBABLY WITH ALL THE PAYPALS EMAILS CREDITCARD TRASNACTIONS PMS AND POST TOO PEOPLE PAID FOR SPOT # 30 1ST WAS HOMERPIMPSON AND 2ND WAS TEXASGOLD 

SO ITS LIKE THIS THESE EITHER I CAN CHANGE IT RIGHT 
OR 
I CAN CANCLE 3RD PLACE AND GIVE YALL SPOTS IN THE NEXT RAFFLE 
OR
OR REFUND


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

OKAY I DONT KNOW HOW IT HAPPENED BUT PROBABLY WITH ALL THE PAYPALS EMAILS CREDITCARD TRASNACTIONS PMS AND POST 

TOO PEOPLE PAID FOR SPOT # 30 1ST WAS HOMERPIMPSON AND 2ND WAS TEXASGOLD 

SO ITS LIKE THIS THESE EITHER I CAN CHANGE IT RIGHT 
OR 
I CAN CANCLE 3RD PLACE AND GIVE YALL SPOTS IN THE NEXT RAFFLE 
OR
OR REFUND


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn homer pimpson and texas gold fuck it just let them fight it out, they only live 5 mins from each other LOL

aint that some shit!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

give them both the prize. before you get sued :0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

RIGHT ITS NOT MY FAULT EVERYONE DID FOLLOW THE INSTRUCTIONS


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 10 2008, 01:51 AM~9906557
> *RIGHT ITS NOT MY FAULT EVERYONE DID FOLLOW THE INSTRUCTIONS
> *


you get my pm homie? get at me big dawg


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 10 2008, 01:44 AM~9906511
> *damn homer pimpson and texas gold fuck it just let them fight it out, they only live 5 mins from each other LOL
> 
> aint that some shit!!!
> *


and we place bets on it :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

whoever paid for it first should win.....and the other gets a spot on the next one........


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 10 2008, 01:52 AM~9906846
> *whoever paid for it first should win.....and the other gets a spot on the next one........
> *


I REALLY AGREE WITH THAT ONE


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

run it down.... who got what

1st??
2nd??
3rd??


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

3RD WAS CHOICE BIGBODY PILLAR TRIM OR 8 SWITCH EXTENSIONS


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA+Feb 10 2008, 01:54 AM~9906851-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH IS THE PILLAR TRIM ANYWAY?? PM PRICE PLEASE....



I ALREADY TOLD YOU I COULD HANDLE ALL THE MARKETING DECISIONS.... :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 10 2008, 01:58 AM~9906870
> *
> 
> HOW MUCH IS THE PILLAR TRIM ANYWAY?? PM PRICE PLEASE....
> ...


$85 SHIPPED


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

I NEED ALL THE WINNERS TO PM ME THERE INFO


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 10 2008, 02:09 AM~9906913
> *I NEED ALL THE WINNERS TO PM ME THERE INFO
> *


who won video isnt working


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Feb 10 2008, 03:42 AM~9907043
> *who won  video isnt working
> *


ME :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 10 2008, 01:52 AM~9906846
> *whoever paid for it first should win.....and the other gets a spot on the next one........
> *


Problem was taken care of. I think everyone got a fair deal.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

What's up with the gift certificates??? :dunno:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

PRINTING BUT YOU CAN ORDER WHEELS ANYTIME YOUR READY :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

PRINTING BUT YOU CAN ORDER WHEELS ANYTIME YOUR READY :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

PICS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT 4 PICS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

CHECK OUT ZENITH WIRE WHEELS AND INDIVIDUALS CC ON 
LIVIN THE LOW LIFE TODAY ON THE SPEED CHANNEL AT 10:30 EASTERN 9:30 CENTAL 8:30 MOUNTAIN 7:30 PACIFIC


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT FOR THE REAL ZENITHS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT FOR REAL ZENITHS I WENT FOR BROKE TO KEEP THE NAME ALIVE


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

$15 SHIPPED US $20 SHIPPED CANADA
LIMITED QUANITY


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTTTTT

FOR UPDATED PICS PLEASE FELLAS :wave:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Feb 10 2008, 10:35 AM~9908073
> *ME :biggrin:
> *


TTT FOR THE PICS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

PICS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------

